# High Nitrate Levels?!



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

hey guys, Ive been asking a lot of questions, but this may be the most important.

im using the api test kits for both
my NitRAte levels are at 10ppm. (light orange looking) which is okay i'd say..

but! my NitrITe levels were at a dark purple. it was even on the API charts. Is the purple 1.0? or is dark purple like 7 or something horrible?

my tank is heavily planted. I have like 6 hornwurt, some other plants, and a moss ball as well as many floating plants too and lilly pads

what should I do to lower the nitrite level??

I can post a picture of the vial up next to the chart if you like tomorrow. let me know if you'd want that.

thanks


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Read this thread: http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?/topic/196239-nitrite-is-off-the-charts/page__hl__%22high+nitrite%22


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2011)

It sounds like your tank is still cycling, best thing to do IMO is leave it be. You can perform small water changes every other day 10% to try and help, but this will result in your waiting longer for nitrites to drop naturally from beneficial bacteria.


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

Traveller said:


> It sounds like your tank is still cycling, best thing to do IMO is leave it be. You can perform small water changes every other day 10% to try and help, but this will result in your waiting longer for nitrites to drop naturally from beneficial bacteria.


I did quite a small water change (5L)

I added the aquasafe

i ALSO added about a half tablespoon of freshwater salt, but I forgot to disolve in water!!! I just poured the salt in. are they in any danger from that???

thanks


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Next time you should disolve salt with water... they should do ok... keep checking your water parameters and get a bigger tank ASAP...


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

Mr. Hannibal said:


> Next time you should disolve salt with water... they should do ok... keep checking your water parameters and get a bigger tank ASAP...


I will, im gonna grab one of those topfin 55 gallon sets from petsmart or just buy an even bigger tank used.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

amazonjungle said:


> Next time you should disolve salt with water... they should do ok... keep checking your water parameters and get a bigger tank ASAP...


I will, im gonna grab one of those topfin 55 gallon sets from petsmart or just buy an even bigger tank used.
[/quote]

For a small Pygo shoal you need at least a 90g tank (though a 125g tank is the "ideal" for a small shoal)... a 75g tank should work for a long while...


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

Mr. Hannibal said:


> Next time you should disolve salt with water... they should do ok... keep checking your water parameters and get a bigger tank ASAP...


I will, im gonna grab one of those topfin 55 gallon sets from petsmart or just buy an even bigger tank used.
[/quote]

For a small Pygo shoal you need at least a 90g tank (though a 125g tank is the "ideal" for a small shoal)... a 75g tank should work for a long while...
[/quote]

yeah theres lots of used ones that size for sale.

how should I make the shoal? I have one in my small one right now I just piled larger rocks I bought at petsmart in the back behind the hornwurts


----------

